# Probleme bei der Installation von MySQL 5.0



## siba (19. Sep 2006)

Hallo!

Ich bin gerade dabei MySQL zu installieren und habe eigentlich eine ziemlich genau Installationsanleitung, aber trotzdem gibt es Probleme. Beim Schritt MySQL SErver Instance Configuration, Start Service kommt die Fehlermeldung "Cannot create Windows service for MySQL.Error:0". Was könnte nicht in Ordnung sein? Die TCP Portnummer 3306 habe ich freigegeben.


----------



## bronks (19. Sep 2006)

Hast Du vollständige Adminrechte auf der Windowskiste?


----------



## siba (20. Sep 2006)

ja, ich bin als Administrator angemeldet!


----------



## bronks (20. Sep 2006)

Dann kann ich mir eigentlich nur vorstellen, daß Du versuchst ein Release zu installieren, welches nicht als Production abgesegnet wurde. Da schleichen sich immer wieder fehler ein. Evtl. eine andere Version probieren.


----------



## siba (20. Sep 2006)

Danke für Deine Hilfe, aber es lag nicht an der Version. Ich habe inzwischen eine weitere Installationsanleitung aufgetrieben http://www.kdo.de/pdf/Installationshinweise_MYSQL.pdf#search="mysql 5.0 installation" , mit vielen schönen Bildern. Und dabei habe ich festgestellt, daß ein Haken bei Include Bin Directory in Windows Path bei der ersten Installation nicht aktiviert war. Es fehlte also der Path-Eintrag.


----------

